# Honey wedding favors



## summersetretrievers (Mar 4, 2006)

My son is getting married in August and we are going to give bottles of honey as wedding favors. They will be set out on the tables and people can take them home after the reception. Any ideas on where to get labels printed with a wedding theme on them? On the front I'd like to print labels with their name and wedding date and then on the back some kind of romantic quote on the back i.e., Today I am marrying my honey. I think we will tie ribbons around the neck that coordinate with the wedding colors. Have any of you done this before and if so what kind of unique ideas did you use? Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

amy's bee labels she has a post here on beesource


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/member.php?u=62051

I second that, try Amy...I really like her labels also.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Be sure to make a mead; the label can tell them to open for their first (or tenth!) anniversary.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I bought label factory deluxe at staples. It cost 29.95 and came with a $10 rebate. You'll easily be able to do everything you are asking about including a photo of the bride and groom if you like. I've used it to make many of my labels including 1" round for jar lids as well as all the labels for my hand salves and lip balm jars, and small 3 oz honey sampler jars. Some good features are: it's compatible with all available Avery Labels and other labels such as staples brand. It easy you use. I usually don't use the pre made labels. It's easier to start from scratch. You can easily import your own pictures. Some of the things I like most is I have the ability to play around with the design a lot and make changes in a matter of seconds to compare two designs side by side. I wanted to try small jars of hand salve in 4 different scents. I designed a master label, Did one using lavender as the scent, with a lavender color background, and list lavender essential oil in the ingredients.I Saved that one, changed scent to tea tree,clicked on different background color, changed to tea tree oil, saved etc. on down the line. Now I have four different labels that are consistent in design with the same picture I took of a bee on a flower, but each has it's own distinct background color behind the scent. I can throw a label sheet in the printer and just print a dozen of each for test marketing. It works like a charm and is the best $19 I've spent on anything related to the bee business.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Berk, if those the typical Avery labels don't you have to protect them from moisture and everything, being paper?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, you can't get caught in a downpour. The funny thing is if I rub a little lip balm or hand salve on them, they don't smudge. You can also get waterproof ink to use in an inkjet printer


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

I've done a couple weddings this year and they have done some cool things like wrapped the jars in white toole and added a small wood honey dipper and sealed it with a honey bee pin.

The sky's the limit if you're artsy.

Good luck and have fun


----------

